# اللهجة المصرية : أمانة



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

ما معنى كلمة ( أمانة ) في الابيات التالية ل حسين السيد

يا رايح للي فايت لي عيوني             
سهرانة ولا داري
أمانة اوصف له دمع عيوني            
طول ليلي ونهاري

وشكراً


----------



## akhooha

في هذا السياق أظن أن معناها "أطلب منك" أو "أرجوك"٠​


----------



## إسكندراني

الأمانة يستعملها المصريون بمعنيين
۱ - السمة الشخصية، «الراجل دا عنده أمانة عالية وبستأمنه على بيتي لما بسافر»ـ
۲ - الأمانة المحمولة في العنق كما يقال، مجازا عن الشيء الذي يجب فعله لوعد أو مسئولية إلخ - وهذا معنى فصيح على حد علمي
والمعنى الثاني هو المقصود هنا، أمانة أقول كذا يعني لازم أقول كذا


----------



## Bakr

هل بمعنى "التمني" وارد؟


----------



## cherine

إجابة أخوها هي الإجابة الصحيحة. عندما نقول لشخص "أمانة عليك تعمل كذا"، أو "أمانة تعمل كذا" تعني: أرجوك أن تفعل كذا، من "حَمَّلتك أمانة أن تفعل كذا".


----------

